# Used Macbook Pro



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a used MBP and was wondering where I could find one!
Is ebay a safe bet?
I live in a rural area and would probably buy sight unseen so I'm a little worried about fraud when you buy from craigslist or Kiijji !
I have to send the cash and then worry that they ship the goods!

Thanks John


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

The classifieds here at ehmac are always a good option


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Why not go with a refurb from Apple. Full year warranty and a lot less stress about the possibility of being scammed.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

greensuperman32 said:


> The classifieds here at ehmac are always a good option


I'm always looking here but I don't think a 2 year old MBP 1.83 for a $100 less than a current refurb is a good deal!

John


----------



## Reveeen (Aug 26, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> I'm always looking here but I don't think a 2 year old MBP 1.83 for a $100 less than a current refurb is a good deal!



Where I live: the asking price, and the purchase price, are two different things.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd go with refurb 15 mbp for 1449 from apple store


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

mc3251 said:


> I'd go with refurb 15 mbp for 1449 from apple store


Yes that does look good but it's more than I hoped to spend!
And you are now into new macbook territory!

John


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> Yes that does look good but it's more than I hoped to spend!
> And you are now into new macbook territory!


But not new MBP territory 

There are also refurb MBPs for $1399 and $1349 if you like.

And Refurb MacBooks for $899+


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I third the Apple refurb store. Can't go wrong with that. It's buying straight from Apple, but for much much less, with a warranty, and without the stress of worrying if you're going to recieve your computer.


----------



## mariaellaine (Aug 21, 2006)

Gosh, definitely never send cash over Craigslist/Kijiji or have them ship. That is just plain dangerous :\ Pick up would be the best option for those and verify serial # with Apple before purchase.. otherwise, yeah the refurb idea is great!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Escrow services exist for those who wish to buy safely from Craigslist and Ebay.

Buying locally is a better idea most of the time, though. Is there a Mac User Group near enough to you? That's always a great place to find bargains.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Reveeen said:


> Where I live: the asking price, and the purchase price, are two different things.


Indeed. In the auto trade the "asking price" is affectionately known as the "laughing price"...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Escrow services exist for those who wish to buy safely from Craigslist and Ebay.
> 
> Buying locally is a better idea most of the time, though. Is there a Mac User Group near enough to you? That's always a great place to find bargains.


DO NOT use an escrow service to buy from Craigslist, and probably not from eBay as well.

99.9% of the sellers on Craigslist who want to use escrow services are scammers.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

HowEver said:


> DO NOT use an escrow service to buy from Craigslist, and probably not from eBay as well.
> 
> 99.9% of the sellers on Craigslist who want to use escrow services are scammers.


I don't see how an escrow service benefits scammers it does exactly the opposite!
Ebay buyers are also protected by using paypal!

John


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

There will be no problem if you use www.escrow.com as escrow service. I used it many times for ebay purchases without problems. Just don't use the seller escrow service if it's not www.escrow.com.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

As people have said before, buying locally is also obviously great. If you're gonna do that, sites like usedVictoria.com (just an example, insert your city in place of Victoria) are sweet. I've bought countless stuff off of that site, my friend even bought his car off it. Go to the site for your area and check it out, it's really good.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree. I just sold my mini using UsedVictoria.com


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you an highly experienced internet user? Some people think they are, some just aren't.

There are lots of "escrow scams" out there, and a lot of experienced users have been ripped off.

Tips for Spotting Escrow Fraud

http://www.corp.ca.gov/forms/pdf/fraud/bvss.pdf

10 tips for spotting online escrow fraud

Online Auctions: Tips for using e-escrow services





johnnydee said:


> I don't see how an escrow service benefits scammers it does exactly the opposite!
> Ebay buyers are also protected by using paypal!
> 
> John


----------



## jlan (Jul 8, 2008)

*mbp*



johnnydee said:


> I'm looking to buy a used MBP and was wondering where I could find one!
> Is ebay a safe bet?
> I live in a rural area and would probably buy sight unseen so I'm a little worried about fraud when you buy from craigslist or Kiijji !
> I have to send the cash and then worry that they ship the goods!
> ...


I do have one mbp bought last november 2007. 2.2 hd 200g 7200 rpm 4 g ram. I do not if you are still in the market for one. I am in Toronto. What is your budget? If interested let me know

Thks

Jacques


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Since an escrow service purports to act as a trusted third party, I can see with no difficulty how it could be fertile ground for scammers.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

refurb is ideal if you can afford it... like others have said, it's VERY close to buying new, but for a fair bit cheaper...and you have the warranty (and option to extend it)...


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

mc3251 said:


> Since an escrow service purports to act as a trusted third party, I can see with no difficulty how it could be fertile ground for scammers.


Some lesser known escrow services are run and owned by scammers. I thought this was common knowledge. 

Scammers even use PayPal for their scams. Just look at the hundreds of iTunes gift cards for sale at much, much less than face value. All implore you to use the cards as soon as possible... before the scam is discovered.


----------

